# Lil Hometown Firework Show



## JasonF (Jul 6, 2017)

I think this couple had the best seat in the house.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jul 6, 2017)

Great picture. What settings were you using on your camera to get this picture. Always have issues taking them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Great picture. What settings were you using on your camera to get this picture. Always have issues taking them.



I'm still working on figuring my digital Nikon out,,,, but on my T90, I would put it on my tripod and set it to bulb,,,, leaving the shutter open and bracket the exposure,,,,really liked to use my 35-70 vivatar series 1,,,, great glass and fast for an aftermarket lens,,,, always used with a hood also,,,,btw great shot JasonF,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

Fantastic shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 6, 2017)

Another great capture Jason!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JasonF (Jul 6, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Great picture. What settings were you using on your camera to get this picture. Always have issues taking them.



The settings are relative to the scene and time of night you are shooting so I'm not sure my settings will help in your unique situation?  
I think this one was 28mm, f11, 5 seconds, ISO 640.   I used a Nikon D700 and a $150.00 28mm f2.8 prime lens.
I kept the aperture at f11 the majority of the time and played around with the shutter speed (between 1-8 seconds) and ISO (between 200-1000).  

This picture is actually a blend of 2 shots to get more fireworks in the picture.  The firework on the far left was actually not part of the show.  Someone on the bank shot it off during the show and I caught it in the picture.


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 7, 2017)

Jason you do fantastic work, awesome picture


----------



## JasonF (Jul 7, 2017)

pdsniper said:


> Jason you do fantastic work, awesome picture



Thank you!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2017)

Good one(s)!  I didn't take a single fireworks shot this summer - I'm glad somebody else did!


----------

